# Toto vs Gerber



## sierra2000

There's alot of hype over Toto toilets but Gerber can't be overlooked on performance, especially the Avalanche. I install Gerber exclusively and just came across this video which makes me even more secure in my choice. These are some awsome toilets.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=zL5hZ5tivLw


----------



## user2090

sierra2000 said:


> There's alot of hype over Toto toilets but Gerber can't be overlooked on performance, especially the Avalanche. I install Gerber exclusively and just came across this video which makes me even more secure in my choice. These are some awsome toilets.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=zL5hZ5tivLw



Higher end Gerber are not readily available around here, so it makes a comparison pointless. If I'm not mistaken Gerber used to have a facility in Kokomo, IN. 

The lower end ones available are no better than American Standard cadet III.

If Gerber was available I would try them.


----------



## pilot light

American standard here!:thumbup:


----------



## victoryplbaz

I still like Toto..Nice ad but i go with what i know works.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Gerber has become my goto toilet. I've used them in commercial and of course residential applications without fail. They clean better than Toto in my opinion...much less expensive too.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber

Toto Drake is my standard install, how's the price comparison?


----------



## Titan Plumbing

I'm paying right at 165 for the elongated H/C Avalanche.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber

Titan Plumbing said:


> I'm paying right at 165 for the elongated H/C Avalanche.


Beats my Drake price, Is the flush as fast?


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Yes, I think it's actually faster. I switched from Drake myself.


----------



## sierra2000

158.65 is what I get them at. I also switched from Toto Drake.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber

Cool, the only problem for me is whether I can get them from one of my suppliers.

I'm sold, worth a try, especially at the reduced cost.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

The Viper and Avalanche use Fluidmasters and the larger 3" flapper. The low end Maxwell uses a standard floatball ballcock and standard flapper.


----------



## pilot light

I have a Toto Drake thinking about refitting it with an american standard Cadet 3!:thumbsup:


----------



## user2090

I've been hearing some good things about them. How do they rank in model, which is best gerber?


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Gravity flush is the Avalanche, then Viper, then Maxwell. The Ultra Flush is power assist.


----------



## sierra2000

Maxwell you might want to stay away from. Installed two of them and ended up with both of them having call back issues with clogs. 
Another benefit is they're not easy for a homeowner to get their hands on.
Can't say the same for Toto. Ask a homeowner and most likely they've heard of Toto and know where to get it from.


----------



## Widdershins

I've never seen Gerber in my market, I'd give them a try if they were.

Until then I'll stick with Toto for residential and Zurn for commercial.


----------



## Cal

HUGE Gerber Fan !! I think they are the best I've ever used .
Cal


----------



## Drumma Plumma

*Made in China*

I install a lot of Gerber. Most supply houses in Chicago have them. My only beef with them is that they are made in China (as I understand it). Kohler is still made here. 

I'm an old Kohler fan, so I push the Cimarron or Wellworth, but those are available at HD albeit in 1.28 GPF only. I see more soft blockages downstream of the closet bend with 1.28 GPF toilets, especially in older homes with sewers that do not have much pitch.

I have to say though, the Gerber Avalanche is the best performing toilet that I have seen. It blows away the higher end Toto and Kohler. The Viper is a great buy too at about $95 for round regular height here. I'm installing 2 later this week.

American Standard is scarce around here. As I understand it, Am. Std. Eljer and Crane have all been consolidated and are almost exclusively sold in the big box stores.


----------



## Gettinit

Widdershins said:


> I've never seen Gerber in my market, I'd give them a try if they were.
> 
> Until then I'll stick with Toto for residential and Zurn for commercial.


I have only seen one Zurn toilet. With a high volume flush valve I don't think you can stop them up. It is the only toilet that you can push the closet auger through with ease and not working the auger at all.


----------



## deerslayer

We have been using Amer. Stan. Cadet 3 and having good luck?
I wanna try a gerber avalanche but they are special order here??


----------



## user2090

I'm going to check tomorrow with one supplier I know for certain who carried them. I think they only stock Viper. Might ask for a price break to put it in my kids bathroom.


----------



## love2surf927

Ive never seen one in my neck of the woods either.


----------



## Widdershins

Gettinit said:


> I have only seen one Zurn toilet. With a high volume flush valve I don't think you can stop them up. It is the only toilet that you can push the closet auger through with ease and not working the auger at all.


I got hooked on 'em in the 80's.

Never had a casting defect or any other issue in all that time.


----------

